# Toter Koi durch Schock?



## bayernhoschi (9. Juli 2012)

hallo,
heute habe ich leider einen meiner Fische tot im Teich gefunden
Es waren keinerlei Anzeichen einer Krankheit oder anderes zu sehen.
Schuppen in Ordnung, Kiemen ohne Auffalligkeit, Flossen makelos und Augen klar.
Keinerlei Verletzungen!
Nun mein Verdacht:
Gestern war bei uns ein kräftiges Gewitter, kann es sein das der Koi vor Schreck aus dem Wasser sprang, ich habe ihn in einer sagen wir mal kleinen Bucht gefunden.
Vom Platz und Wassertiefe hätte es eigentlich reichen sollen.
Ist es möglich das der kleine Kerl vor lauter Furcht oder am Schock gestorben ist?
Ich habe keinerlei Erklärung dafür
Die anderen sind putzmunter und scheinbar gesund.


----------



## Lucy79 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Topter Koi durch Schock?*

Hallo!

Wir hatten bis vor kurzem so ne schwimmende Pflanzinsel, in der sass ne __ Zwergbinse, das Teil hatte ca. 4 cm Wasserstand innen, leider sind da bei der Mückenjagd auch __ Moderlieschen drin gelandet, diese haben da auch nicht überlebt, trotz genügend Wasser...  ich denke, Fische sind eben sehr stressanfällig, da kann sowas passieren :-(


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Topter Koi durch Schock?*

Hallo,
ist halt wirklich schade.
War ein schöner Kerl und hat sich wirklich gut entwickelt.
Der Größere.


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Topter Koi durch Schock?*

Servus Ralph,
tut mir Leid wegen dem schönen.
Das kann bei den jüngeren schon mal passieren, ohne das eine Krankheit oder sonst was als Ursache in Frage kommt.
Soll ich dir ein paar kleine als Tröstung mitbringen?
Die sollten den ersten Winter erst mal in einem AQ verbringen. Dort kann man aber den ganzen Winter im trockenen ihre Entwicklung beobachten.
Die werden ganz lieb, weil sie so gut gepflegt werden.


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Topter Koi durch Schock?*

Grüß Dich Jörg,
(Erstmal Danke für das Mitleid)
mein erster Gedanke war: Jaaaaaaaaaaaa
Aber dann, kurz nachgedachtich habe alle AQ weggegeben, der Mitbewohner im Haus hat noch welche im Keller stehenFragen kostet nichts
Ist Überwinterung im Teich nicht möglich? Immerhin 1,9 m Tiefe?


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Topter Koi durch Schock?*

Die ganz kleinen sind sehr empfindlich,
in warmem Wasser, guter Filterung, WW und optimaler Pflege wachsen die schon besser.
Falls du noch ein Jahr warten willst, sind die dann so 30cm groß und alle Handzahm.
Die größeren und gut gefärbten behalte ich dann für mich.
Es sollte dann schon ein größeres sein und Platz für den Filter da sein.
Ist ein großer Aufwand die groß zu ziehen aber es macht viel Spass und man kann eine Menge übrr die Entwicklung von Koi lernen.
Danach bist du etwas anspruchsvoller mit dem künftigen Besatz und um viele schöne Erfahrungen reicher.


----------



## bayernhoschi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Topter Koi durch Schock?*

AQ-Größe liegt leider nur bei 200 Liter, Außenfilter ist vorhanden.


> Die größeren und gut gefärbten behalte ich dann für mich.


Das versteht sich doch von selbst.


> Ist ein großer Aufwand die groß zu ziehen aber es macht viel Spass und man kann eine Menge übrr die Entwicklung von Koi lernen.
> Danach bist du etwas anspruchsvoller mit dem künftigen Besatz und um viele schöne Erfahrungen reicher.


Das hört sich nach Folgekosten an


----------



## Joerg (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Topter Koi durch Schock?*

Könnte sein, dass es Kosten sind.
Aber welches Hobby ist schon kostenlos.

Für das Geld hätte ich mir auch 3-5 sehr gute Tosai bein Koi Händler aussuchen dürfen,
aber die Freude mir die Fressmonster jeden Tag anzusehen kann mir keiner mehr nehmen.
Der große hat sich mit der Hand aus dem Becken holen lassen, solange er das Gefühl hatte es gibt was zu futtern.
Falls du keine Zeit oder den Raum dafür hast, kauf dir fertige.


----------



## bayernhoschi (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Das das Hobby Geld kostet ist mir doch klar, war es vorher schon.
War doch nur Spaß.
Es wäre sicher reizvoll die kleinen aufwachsen zu sehen, aber alles was ich zur Zeit bieten kann ist ein 200 L AQ im ungeheizten Kellerraum.
Ob das für die Fische ausreichend ist?
Die Zeit wäre nicht das Problem, 1  Std. am Tag hat wohl jeder über.

Ich kenn mich ind der Koiaufzucht halt überhaupt nicht aus.
Reicht ein 200 L-Becken`?
Bodengrund und Bepflanzung?
Außenfilter ist wie gesagt da.
Heizung?
Beleuchtung?

Fragen über Fragen!


----------



## Joerg (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

200 Liter reichen aus, der externe Filter bei mir hatte am Ende aber 200 Liter mit __ Hel-x befüllt und gut belüftet.
Bodengrund finden die Koi gut, sie wollen ja schon mal gründeln üben. 
Je mehr man heizt, desto mehr futtern die weg. 
Man will sie ja auch sehen, eine normale AQ Beleuchtung ist völlig ausreichend.

Falls du nach diesem Bericht meiner letzten Aufzucht noch Lust hast,
bing ich dir gerne welche mit. Muss nun schon langsam reduzieren.

Mehr als 30 Minuten sollten es nicht sein und man ist um eine Erfahrung reicher. :hai


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Hallo Jörg,
ich habe jetzt mal genau drüber nachgedacht.
Ich habe jetzt noch 7 Koi im Teich, 10 Stck. möchte ich auf keinen Fall überschreiten.
Jedenfalls inm Moment noch nicht.

Der Hausmitbewohner braucht sein AQ selber für seine Nachzuchten, ich müßte also wieder eins anschaffen.

Habe ich schon genug Erfahrung für die Aufzucht von Koi-Nachwuchs? Ich bin da ehrlich genug um Nein zu sagen!

Vieleicht kann ich mich mit wachsender Erfahrung dazu durchringen es dochmal mit eigenen Nachzuchten zu versuchen.

Es ist ja auch Verantwortung dabei, die mir im Augenblick als zu groß erscheint!(Es sind lebewesen, keine Sachen)

Dennoch vielen Dank für dein Angebot


----------



## Joerg (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Servus Ralph,
mein letztes AQ hab ich in Bayern abgegriffen - 240L mit Filter für 25€

Ich bring mal welche mit - die sind so süß, so richtig zum knuddeln. :knuddel
Die Erfahrung wächst mit der Größe, am Anfang sind die nicht größer als Guppies.


----------



## bayernhoschi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Hallo Jörg,
ich bin hin und hergerissen.
ich denk nochmal drüber nach.


> Ich bring mal welche mit


Wir sollten so langsam mal einen Termin ausmachen


----------



## bayernhoschi (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Ich hoffe ich habe Jörg nicht verärgert, wo er sich doch so viel Mühe macht

es ist ja nicht nur der Platz für ein AQ, es muß das Umfeld ja auch stimmen.

Unser Keller, total vollgestellt und keine Struktur drin, erst umgezogen

In der Wohnung ist AQ nicht möglich ohne größere Umstellmaßnahmen.

man möchte den kleinen Kerlchen doch aber was bieten.

Das kann ich im Moment einfach nicht.


----------



## Joerg (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Hab mir heute Nachmittag ein paar Gedanken darum gemacht.
Ein AQ werde ich wohl mitliefern können, das war für die Menge vorletztes Jahr zu klein. (240L)
Ich kann sie gerne über den Sommer noch gut füttern, dann sind sie etwas größer und es ist besser abzusehen, was mal draus wird.
Im Herbst könnten die auch schon in den Teich aber die Entwicklung der kleinen hautnah zu verfolgen ist einfach toll.
Ein Kellerraum mit Wasseranschluss ist optimal. Außer WW und Futter brauchen die sonst wenig.
Die Kerlchen brauchen viel Futter und viel WW, sonst nur Liebe.
Einige habe ich ja beim letzten Mal auch verschenken müssen, die sind alle Handzahm, da sie nur die Futterhand kennen.


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

hätt ich auch gern... mini Koi, ist aber zu weit  weg


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Hallo Jörg,


> Im Herbst könnten die auch schon in den Teich


meinst du diesen Herbst?
AQ im Keller scheitert am fehlenden Wasseranschluß und Veto der besten Ehefrau von allen.


> Ich kann sie gerne über den Sommer noch gut füttern, dann sind sie etwas größer und es ist besser abzusehen, was mal draus wird.


Das hört sich sehr gut an, aber mal so nebenbei: Ich hab jetzt wieder 8 Koi im Teich, einen hat meine Frau gestern geschenkt bekommen als Dankeschön für ein WE Hundesitting.
Mein Filter ist im Moment, ich sag mal, ausreichend für den Besatz bei knapp 24000 L.
Welche Stückzahl an Fischen ist da überhaupt zu empfehlen?
Meine geplante Obergrenze waren eigentlich 10 St.
Ich frag halt um sicherzugehen, nicht das du hier mit Fischen kommst und ich sagen muß:"Danke schön, aber nimm die mal wieder mit."


----------



## Joerg (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Dein Teich könnte sicher auch noch 15 gut vertragen.
Bei der Planung geht man von der Endgröße aus. Du hast aktuell ja meist kleinere also ausreichend Spielraum.
Das was den Teich belastet sind die Ausscheidungen - also das was täglich gefuttert wird.

Die kleinen sind schon ganz traurig.


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

jetzt kommt der auch noch mit Bildern
Wer soll sich den da noch beherschen können
Also Bild 2,3 und 4, das wäre schon was für mich, ich denke die könnten ganz interessant werden.
Leider kenne ich mich mit der Farbentwicklung nur bei AQ-Fischen aus, bei Koi ist das glaub ich etwas anders.

Ich werde die Bilder mal meiner Frau zeigen und abwarten was draus wird.



> Die kleinen sind schon ganz traurig.


Wer kann schon Fische weinen sehen


----------



## bayernhoschi (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Obwohl, der erste ist auch recht schön
Merkst du was, mich hast du schon fast, liegt nur noch an der Frau.
Nun mal Butter bei die Fische.
AQ-Aufzucht geht ja bei mir leider nicht.
Können die dieses Jahr noch in den Teich?
Und was möchtest du am Ende für die Rasselbande haben? Futter kostet ja auch Geld


----------



## Joerg (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Ralph,
um deine Frau soweit zu bekommen hier noch welche die etwas freundlicher dreinschauen.
Das mit den Kosten ist weniger ein Problem, da ich bisher nur wenig verfüttert habe und die täglichen WW ein Ausgleichssport sind. 

Bisher sahen die ja etwas traurig aus, wenn die mich sehen (Das Futter ) sind die auf einmal total freundlich.


----------



## Joerg (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Ralph,
heute sind 2 Duzend Koi an einen ganz lieben User hier im Forum gegangen.
Was ich immer wieder faszinierend finde sind die Größenunterschiede.
Manche sehen aus wie gerade geschlüpft, die anderen sind schon "Fressmonster".

Der orange Kohaku ist nach gut 6 Wochen ca. 6cm groß, da kann man sich denken wie der nach 52 Wochen aussieht.


----------



## bayernhoschi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Jörg,
bei einem Besatz von 15 St bin aber doch schon an der Obergrenze angelangt?
Da wir doch öfter mal bei einem befreundeten Koi-Händler sind und der uns öfter mal Fische für einen guten Preis anbietet wollte ich mir doch ein bischen Reserve freihalten.
Abgesehen davon, Aufzucht außerhalb des Teiches scheidet definitiv aus.
Das heißt ich könnte höchstens 3 St von Dir nehmen, vorausgesetzt das ich sie gleich in den Teich setzen kann. Ob sich der ganze Aufwand mit dem Transport da lohnt? Ist für die Tierchen ja auch Stress.
Versteh das jetzt bitte nicht falsch, das soll kein hinhalten sein und ich bin Dir auch sehr dankbar für das Angebot, aber ich versuche nur etwas weiter zu denken.
Die Tiere werden ja auch größer.


----------



## frajo (5. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Toter Koi durch Schock?*

Das ist ja geradezu grandios was Jörg hier so alles schreibt und mit Bildern belegt. Ich bin begeistert
Die Berichte über die Aufzucht und alles was dazu gehört, einfach klasse


----------

